# a weird question



## sicninja911 (Jan 20, 2006)

does any1 know where i can get some facesitting stories. i don't know if anybody is into that sort of thing. i've been into it it for a few years now and i was thinking of making a comic of it or something. can some1 help me out?

PANDA OUT


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 21, 2006)

The artist you want is Namio Harukawa. I put a LOT of time into a reply and links for you last nite, but later realized there was a nipple in the cartoon art I posted. So instead of disabling the image, my whole reply was deleted. I feel like my face got sat on now!:shocked:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 21, 2006)

There are a surprising amount of people into that, I'm shocked there aren't stories about it anyplace.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jan 23, 2006)

what exactly is face sitting? ummm, what part of the body is sitting on the face....? tell me, tell me!


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> what exactly is face sitting? ummm, what part of the body is sitting on the face....? tell me, tell me!



elbows. 


PANTS


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jan 23, 2006)

are you being funny Jes, or is that a real answer?  Hmm, elbows...


----------



## wvjenna (Jan 23, 2006)

I believe you'll have more luck if you use the term "smothering". I know there's tons of it out there! GL


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jan 23, 2006)

oh, okay, i get it now,:doh: i know what you're talking about. Hmm, i know the FAs love that!:eat2:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 23, 2006)

Is this close? http://www.zippyvideos.com/9289099141199696/bellydrop/ :-D


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jan 23, 2006)

that was something:shocked: ...im pretty sure that's close. I've never seen 'facesitting' but ive read in some 'erotic bbw stories' of women smothering their tummies and breasts into the appreciative FA's face:

"Her breasts give life, and her breasts can take it away...Or she can squash me beneath them, robbing me of breath while giving me the ecstacy of oblivion."

If I can post this..."And I'm going to keep them there until he's gasping for air. I'm going to talk dirty to him. I'm going to tell him how wet I get while I'm crushing my breasts into him and how unfair it is that I'm the only one who's wet. I'm going to tell him that I won't lift my breasts from his face until he has a wet spot on his pants to match the one between my legs."
:eat2: 

From Short story "Flesh Love" by Debra Hyde within the book '"Zaftig: Well Rounded Erotica." There's plenty more in there. 

"ecstacy of oblivion"...:wubu:hahhhhhhh, joking.


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm a fan of the whole thing (as you can obviously tell from my name) and I'm sad to say there isn't a real great place to check out the stories anymore. There used to be a few boards set up all about it way back when, but they've gone the way of the dodo. Best thing I can suggest (please don't hurt me mod gods) is bbwclubs.com. It's a board much like this one, except a little smaller based, and it has a good amount of stories there, it's own little area just for them too. I helped them out a while back by throwing up all the stories from the old bigfatchics site. 

Note: you have to register first before you can see the stories section.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> oh, okay, i get it now,:doh: i know what you're talking about. Hmm, i know the FAs love that!:eat2:


Had you just never heard the phrase 'sit on my face' before, whether in a fat context or not (let alone the song about the same topic...)? Interesting.


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 24, 2006)

well it is sad that there isn't much hype about that anymore. i had someone sit on my back and on my chest, sadly not on my face or head. there are yahoo grroups. but it don't help much. like i said i wanna start a comic strip or put art to a story or somethimg. maybe do it on this site.


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> Had you just never heard the phrase 'sit on my face' before, whether in a fat context or not (let alone the song about the same topic...)? Interesting.


Or, "I want to wear your ass as a hat?"


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2006)

"Sit on my face and tell me that you love me!!"

(oh never mind)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2006)

Jane said:


> Or, "I want to wear your ass as a hat?"



Now *That* would be an interesting fashion statement.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Now *That* would be an interesting fashion statement.



You know, I've always been so disappointed that 'asshat' became a derogatory term. It's such a lovely idea, at its core.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> You know, I've always been so disappointed that 'asshat' became a derogatory term. It's such a lovely idea, at its core.



 :doh:  :doh: 

I love you Jes. Will you marry me???

(now how do I explain this to Wayne)


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> :doh:  :doh:
> 
> I love you Jes. Will you marry me???
> 
> (now how do I explain this to Wayne)



Well I don't know, maybe you could start by warming me up with a few rep points. And don't tell Wayne you're marrying me--he won't notice! It'll be in name only. JES ZITKUS. Sounds like stomach ailment.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> Well I don't know, maybe you could start by warming me up with a few rep points. And don't tell Wayne you're marrying me--he won't notice! It'll be in name only. JES ZITKUS. Sounds like stomach ailment.




You got it baby! *wink* My Maiden name is Weber - which technically I still have. I have no idea why you need to know that.

Who wears the white dress?????????

ACK it won't let me give you rep points!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missaf (Jan 24, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> ACK it won't let me give you rep points!!!!!!!!!!



I spotted her some for ya Sandie


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You got it baby! *wink* My Maiden name is Weber - which technically I still have. I have no idea why you need to know that.
> 
> Who wears the white dress?????????
> 
> ACK it won't let me give you rep points!!!!!!!!!!



Cripes. Me in a white dress? While it is true that I am a virgin untouched by man, white washes me out something fierce. Who wants a corpse for a bride? Other than Jack Skellington, I mean.

So you're in the dress. I'm going to wear jodphurs. Like the little jockey I am. GIDDYUP, SANDIE!


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2006)

WHITE? HACK HACK 

You'll look lovely.....just like I would. ROFL

You know I kid because I love.....also because at this age if White would work for me, I'd have an awful lot of 'splain' to do to my son.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> Cripes. Me in a white dress? While it is true that I am a virgin untouched by man, white washes me out something fierce. Who wants a corpse for a bride? Other than Jack Skellington, I mean.
> 
> So you're in the dress. I'm going to wear jodphurs. Like the little jockey I am. GIDDYUP, SANDIE!



I aint wearin no stinkin white dress!!! I'm wearin purple stirrup pants with a purple ruffle top and purple hat and gloves and shoes! 

I'll be a vision!!!:shocked:

hey does this count as the first marriage of the new boards!?!?!?!?


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 25, 2006)

you know, not for nothiing. why are we getting off the topic here? just asking.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jan 25, 2006)

you're right


----------



## Jane (Jan 25, 2006)

Sandie started the topic. I guess she can take it where she will....willy nilly.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 25, 2006)

Jane said:


> Sandie started the topic. I guess she can take it where she will....willy nilly.



Hey I was just having some fun. Some people have no sense of humor. Thanks Jane


----------



## Jes (Jan 25, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> you know, not for nothiing. why are we getting off the topic here? just asking.



mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa


----------



## Jane (Jan 25, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey I was just having some fun. Some people have no sense of humor. Thanks Jane


Hey, my house, my rules.

Oh, wait, you didn't start the thread.

So start one and I won't look so STUPID!!!!! Too late.

So, it's sicninja's house, sicninja's rules. LOL


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 25, 2006)

facesitting's not only not just for fatties but it goes both ways too, as exemplified in this couplet from pj harvey's classic, "reeling": "i want to bathe in milk, eat grapes/robert deniro, sit on my face"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 25, 2006)

I often wonder how people discover that they are into something like that. I mean, are you just sitting there one day looking out the window and then suddenly it occurs to you that you would like a 400 pound woman to sit down right on your face? Seriously, I wonder how it strikes. Did you see a picture of it one day and think, "Ooh, me next," or did you always just kinda 'know' that you liked it? Just curious.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 25, 2006)

haha.. ah yes.. I love this quote.. hehe

face sitting has been around a loooooong time..
not necessarily a "fat" thing.. or a "squashing" thing.. although everyone has their own thoughts on it 

lots of men love eating *kitty* and some of us like to do it on top 



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> "Sit on my face and tell me that you love me!!"
> 
> (oh never mind)


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 25, 2006)

Well first off, I wasn't minding the little flirtfest between Jes and Sandie. Hey, anytime two sexy women want to tease each other, I'm a happy guy. lol

And as for what you asked Lilly, it's hard to say. For me, it just happened one day when I was younger. Playing around with who was then-at the time-my aunt. There was nothing sexual about it, either. As we were playing around, she just sat on me-and she was a big girl too-and I just thought, wow, I really like this. I mean, I had known about me liking bigger girls and all, but that was just another phase of it.

Anyways, theres my two cents.


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 26, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I often wonder how people discover that they are into something like that. I mean, are you just sitting there one day looking out the window and then suddenly it occurs to you that you would like a 400 pound woman to sit down right on your face? Seriously, I wonder how it strikes. Did you see a picture of it one day and think, "Ooh, me next," or did you always just kinda 'know' that you liked it? Just curious.





err.... yeah i guess you can say that's how it happened. also i'm alittle on the submissive side of things and i'm attracted to butts. there i said it! whew!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 26, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I often wonder how people discover that they are into something like that. I mean, are you just sitting there one day looking out the window and then suddenly it occurs to you that you would like a 400 pound woman to sit down right on your face? Seriously, I wonder how it strikes. Did you see a picture of it one day and think, "Ooh, me next," or did you always just kinda 'know' that you liked it? Just curious.




OMG THIS had me hysterical sitting at my desk at work. Im still lauging thinking about this. I too have thought the same thing. Like what the hell where did that idea of a big ole gal sitting on your face come from. 

I want to know too. Hopefully Iwill stop laughing long enough to read any response. 

Thank Lilly


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2006)

I know what you mean bigsexy. I wasn't saying it to make fun of anybody or anything. I had just wondered what brought it on. For some it may just be a desire from nowhere and for others it may have been something they discovered by accident or something they heard/read about that piqued their interest. 

Just wanted to make it clear that we're not laughing at it or anything, just entertaining grandiose speculation on the process of selection.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jan 26, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I often wonder how people discover that they are into something like that. I mean, are you just sitting there one day looking out the window and then suddenly it occurs to you that you would like a 400 pound woman to sit down right on your face?




I think I agree--I can see like pushing the big breasts into his face and maybe the stomach a little bit, (that might be fun) but....other parts...or actually sitting down? Hmmmm....But hey, people like what they like.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 26, 2006)

OH I agree Lilly I'm not laughing at those who enjoy this. Quite the contrary . BUt it justt stuck me funny, becuase its not something you hear about that often.


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 27, 2006)

well quite a few people are into that sort of thing like me and NYSquashee and alot of others. it's kinda hard to explain for me. i guess i like to be sat on and dominated by a big woman. it kinda turns me on.:wubu: i don't think it such a bad thing. y'know what i'm saying here? i've been into this for about 3-4 years now. and as long as some folks here understand where i'm coming from that makes me happy. 


PANDA OUT


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 27, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> well quite a few people are into that sort of thing like me and NYSquashee and alot of others. it's kinda hard to explain for me. i guess i like to be sat on and dominated by a big woman. it kinda turns me on.:wubu: i don't think it such a bad thing. y'know what i'm saying here? i've been into this for about 3-4 years now. and as long as some folks here understand where i'm coming from that makes me happy.
> 
> 
> PANDA OUT



I agree. There are quite a few people that like facesitting. the first time I ever heard about it what occurred to me immediately was someone could get seriously hurt doing something like that. Yet there are people who do it and it's fine for them. 

When I was younger I used to watch my nieces and nephews a lot. They liked to play all kinds of stupid kid tricks and one of the things they would do was hide if you left the room for any reason. I'm a sporty type so I would ham it up and act like I was looking for them in cookie jars and kitchen drawers even though they could be plainly detected. One day one of the boys slipped underneath the cushions on the couch. I went through my usual motions of searching and finally stretched like the search exhausted me and I sprawled out on the couch with him in there. Oh my gawd, he squealed and squirmed and giggled and I just squirmed in like it was the most comfortable rest ever and then faked like I was snoring. 

It was the silliest thing. He emerged from the incident giggling and unscathed and it was never repeated. I don't think it started a new fascination for him or anything. He's 16 now so I'm keeping an eye on him just in case.


----------



## altered states (Jan 27, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> are you being funny Jes, or is that a real answer?  Hmm, elbows...



Check this out:

http://www.nelepets.com/art/hist-of_er/harukawa01.htm


----------



## Jes (Jan 27, 2006)

RE: Links--can you give us a little NSFW action when you're postin' 'em? Thanks!!


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jan 27, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.nelepets.com/art/hist-of_er/harukawa01.htm




:eat2: I wish I was one of those girls!! Great artwork! I've seen some artwork like that before, kind of in the Dominatrix type category.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> RE: Links--can you give us a little NSFW action when you're postin' 'em? Thanks!!



...yes, it can happen!

Not that I'm shocked by the content of the thread, or the images... but shocked that I *don't* know what the "NSFW" abbreviation means.

A little help?

--B.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 27, 2006)

TaciturnBadger said:


> ...yes, it can happen!
> 
> Not that I'm shocked by the content of the thread, or the images... but shocked that I *don't* know what the "NSFW" abbreviation means.
> 
> ...



NSFW = Not Suitabe For Workplace


----------



## altered states (Jan 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> RE: Links--can you give us a little NSFW action when you're postin' 'em? Thanks!!



Oops - sorry!


----------



## altered states (Jan 27, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Oops - sorry!



I take it back. You were reading a thread on facesitting - what did you expect the link to be, puppies and flowers? Get back to work!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 27, 2006)

I expected puppy facesitting, yes.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 28, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The artist you want is Namio Harukawa. I put a LOT of time into a reply and links for you last nite, but later realized there was a nipple in the cartoon art I posted. So instead of disabling the image, my whole reply was deleted. I feel like my face got sat on now!:shocked:


Sorry to hear that, Ned. His work is amazing. I know how daunting it is to rewrite something, and I know you're busy lately, but pretty please?

** curtsies, bats her eyes **


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 28, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I often wonder how people discover that they are into something like that. I mean, are you just sitting there one day looking out the window and then suddenly it occurs to you that you would like a 400 pound woman to sit down right on your face? Seriously, I wonder how it strikes. Did you see a picture of it one day and think, "Ooh, me next," or did you always just kinda 'know' that you liked it? Just curious.


Well, it's like this.... When mommies and daddies fall in love, they get under the covers and...

Seriously though, Lilly, I don't imagine this is any different from any other sex act, in that you discover what you like and what you don't like through play and experimentation with your partner. You try new things and give each one either a thumbs-down, or a Teletubbies-style "AGAIN!"

(I just _know_ Jes is gonna post a "thumbs-down" sex joke now.)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 28, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.nelepets.com/art/hist-of_er/harukawa01.htm


Thanks for posting this, Tres. That's the most Harukawa I've ever seen in one place.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2006)

It's fun!  (but I have no links or anything concrete to add here.)


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I take it back. You were reading a thread on facesitting - what did you expect the link to be, puppies and flowers? Get back to work!



The link you posted referenced, I thought, something not specifically about the topic (you referenced my post about elbows, not the original topic, so I didn't know). I'm not mad or anything, or saying you did something horrible--just a kind, honest request. You want I should not be kind or honest? 
Plus, difference between reading text-based thread and opening up a piccie site in the office. KnowwhatI'msayin'?


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> (I just _know_ Jes is gonna post a "thumbs-down" sex joke now.)



Would I do that?

So once, there was this guy after me something bad. And I was telling some story and he's like: I give that [idea] 2 thumbs up. One up your...and the other up your...

WHY, I NEVER! (i really WAS shocked. I'm a naive, country girl, folks)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> I give that [idea] 2 thumbs up. One up your...and the other up your...
> 
> WHY, I NEVER! (i really WAS shocked. I'm a naive, country girl, folks)


Sweetie, that stuff was _invented_ in the country. 

(And I say ease up on the boy about the link. You found it in a thread on facesitting, f'Pete's sake.)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 28, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Well, it's like this.... When mommies and daddies fall in love, they get under the covers and...
> 
> Seriously though, Lilly, I don't imagine this is any different from any other sex act, in that you discover what you like and what you don't like through play and experimentation with your partner. You try new things and give each one either a thumbs-down, or a Teletubbies-style "AGAIN!"
> 
> (I just _know_ Jes is gonna post a "thumbs-down" sex joke now.)



Heh, most other acts don't involve suffocating under a 300 pound structure. Everyone has their threshold.


----------



## unity (Jan 28, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.nelepets.com/art/hist-of_er/harukawa01.htm



Does anyone know where I can find more of his work? I've seen other stuff that was similar to this, but featured fatter women and smaller men. I don't know if it was by him or someone else, but it's fabulous stuff.


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Sweetie, that stuff was _invented_ in the country.
> 
> (And I say ease up on the boy about the link. You found it in a thread on facesitting, f'Pete's sake.)


'
I was just ASKING! I wasn't rude. It's just..*sigh*


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

unity said:


> Does anyone know where I can find more of his work? I've seen other stuff that was similar to this, but featured fatter women and smaller men. I don't know if it was by him or someone else, but it's fabulous stuff.



It was good, wasn't it? Appeals to my dominant nature.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2006)

Here's another link to his work that has some images not on the first link. 

I really have to stop looking at these. LOL 

*WARNING: GRAPHIC IMAGES IN LINK *

http://www.ilnudo.it/Harukawa/


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 29, 2006)

Yea, Namio is definitely a legend as far as the squashing/facesitting artwork goes.

And thats I all have to add. lol


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah, i say the art is pretty friggin sweet. i rather it be a heavier girl.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jan 30, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> i rather it be a heavier girl.


i think that would be hotter too, but why are the men so much smaller?  rhetorical ques. Harukawa has some pretty effective pieces, but the men need a little more muscle girth to me:eat2:


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 30, 2006)

Well I think it really comes down to size comparasion between the girls and girls. Makes the women look even bigger then they are.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jan 30, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Well I think it really comes down to size comparasion between the girls and girls. Makes the women look even bigger then they are.



Dont get it. What do you mean? You mean comparison between the women and the little guys in the pics?


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 30, 2006)

Exactly.

See, and you thought you didn't get it.

My non-clear writing skills won't set you back at all from now on, I'm sure.


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 31, 2006)

i'm big but not muscular enough.plus i play keyboard. 

View attachment 458537775_m.jpg


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 10, 2006)

oh my gosh! i just got threw reading this whole thread and realized that i never really tried it before. ireally want to though. but for one thing i don't have the money for a session and i don't have a car. plus i don't really know anyone that's willing to try it with me, and i'm scared to ask because of fear of rejection and other reasons. i suppose that's the one main thing that would make me feel like i belong. do i sond patheitc here? what do you guys think?



PANDA OUT................


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 10, 2006)

I think that if you find a person who really likes you then you shouldn't have any problems asking for what you want even if she's a little freaked out by it. If you were dating someone and you really liked her I think you would be willing to try something new if it would make her happy. As long as it didn't include knives or poisonous snakes or something.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 10, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> yeah, i say the art is pretty friggin sweet. i rather it be a heavier girl.


seems he likes "munching the muffin"


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 13, 2006)

lol!:eat1:


----------

